# Polly before and After



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, my, what a fluffball!! She looks like a huge puppy!! I'm sorry to hear about her HW being so bad... I'm sorry I don't know her story. Was she adopted from the south?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Big fluffy Polly will be in our thoughts for a speedy recovery. Tell her to keep that smile going while she heals from the heartworms.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

She looks beautiful. Praying she recovers well from those heartworms. She looks very happy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers for Polly. Hope she is able to tolerate the treatment ok and get some breathing relief. Thank you for helping her. She's a sweetie.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Polly is just beautiful!!!! And she looks VERY happy! I am sorry to hear how bad the heartworms arethough. Poor girl.  Sending prayers that she will do well with the treatment.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Oh, my, what a fluffball!! She looks like a huge puppy!! I'm sorry to hear about her HW being so bad... I'm sorry I don't know her story. Was she adopted from the south?



yes she was from an Atlanta shelter. She was transported on Saturday and we met the transport in Louisville, KY. From what Hooch and others on the forum said a very very bad shelter.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She's such a pretty girl!!! I love her fluff! I'll be thinking about her.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW  she looks great!!!! You guys are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She looks adorable in her little pink bow. Paws all crossed that she comes through the HW with flying colors.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a very pretty girl! Thank you for saving her.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

She is beautiful! Sending up prayers for successful treatment . . .


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and love her with her little pink bow. I will pray that the heartworm treatment goes well and she is back healthy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She must feel 100% better being all prettied up. We are rooting for you Polly!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Praying for Polly. She really looks happy! Thank you for saving her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is so beautiful. Hubby thought he saw great pyr in her. i bet she does fell much better after her grooming. you bvet fingrs, paws are crossed here and prayers going up for this special girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...I remember the first time I saw her. She looks wonderful. Prayers all goes well with treatment!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Polly in Pink*

Sholley:


*Polly is so pretty in Pink-I love the pink bows-Polly looks so wonderful & happy now that she's groomed.

Praying for Polly to recover easily and beat those Heartworms*!

I would love to hug her!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Prayers that treatment goes well for Polly, she is just so adorable with that little pink bow. She looks very happy thanks to you!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My rescue, Vanilla, was treated for heartworm before she came north and she is doing wonderful now. Here's good thoughts and prayers that Polly's recovery is soon a thing of the past. She looks gorgeous all brushed out...so-o-o huggable! Even with feeling sick she must still feel as if she's in heaven after being in such an awful shelter!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks so good, prayers that the heart worm treatment will be successful, you're a saint taking Polly in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Polly*

I emld. Sholley to see how Polly is doing and this is what she said:

Tues. May 6, 2008
Hi Karen,
Sorry did not get back with you my email has been down and they are still getting the older emails to me. Today was the second day of the full heartworm treatment and they said she is doing good. Hoping she will find a great home once she is finished. * She may come home on Friday. Will keep you updated.* 
Thanks,
Sholley


*
**Let's all hope Polly is home with Sholley today!!*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Polly looks so cute with her little pink bow. Glad to hear she's doing well with her treatment; poor girl shouldn't have to go through this. I hope the road ahead is a smooth one for her. She certainly deserves it.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a happy soul. She looks like she enjoyed being prettied up. Does she have pink eyes, ro is that just the photo? Hope she does well through all the treatment...how long does treatment last? We don't have heartworm here.

Margaret


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beauty she is! Thanks for taking her in. I had littermates a few years back that looked just like her. They both were adopted very quickly. Hopefully the same will be true for Polly once her treatment is over.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I love the way she smiles. What a beautiful girl. Warm wishes for a speedy recovery. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a difference - love the pink bow! what a great place for her to recouperate while she waits for her new home


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks wonderful! Paws crossed and good thoughts for her full recovery!

Angie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remember Polly that Sholley Rescued*

Remember Polly that Sholley Rescued.

I just emld. Sholley to find out how Polly is and her new family just sent Sholley this picture!

Wow!! What a transformation!

*received this today. all is well with her. vet ck on friday shows all clear on the heartworm!!!!!! *


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Awwwhhhh!! Polly is a BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!! Hope she gets better soon! Prayers for Polly on the way!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She looks marvelous! Great job!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

love the pink bow, and what a smile she has. good thoughts and prayers for a good recovery


----------

